# Are these the same



## recnac (Jul 21, 2008)

I was wanting to know if these are the same fish.

http://i329.photobucket.com/albums/l365 ... ow_sml.jpg

http://i329.photobucket.com/albums/l365 ... owFull.jpg

many thanks


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Yes, they're both yellow labs...but that first one sure isn't all that pretty.


----------



## cater20155 (Jun 16, 2008)

Possibly a hybrid on pic 1, with the orange pigment. But both are yellow labs.


----------



## recnac (Jul 21, 2008)

many thanks to u both


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

:lol: If Sinn doesn't think that first one is very pretty I'd hate to show one of my labs


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Lol eh, people have differing views on beauty


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

Oh I know my labs no beauty. Black beard and bars. Even my 3 yr old grandson calls it the ugly fish.


----------

